# Momentum Card



## kpslick (Dec 8, 2017)

Am I the only one that can't find my Momentum card??

Used to be on the homepage. Can't see it anywhere. 

Please help .


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Go to this link and login:

http://t.uber.com/my-momentum


----------

